# New babies!



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

My new babies arrived today safe and sound. 19 new furry little friends.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What kind are they?


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

6 Araucana Bantams
4 buff Brahma bantams
4 black tailed white japanese bantams
4 black tailed buff bantams
1 surprise


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Awe, I want baby chicks again. I keep hoping one of our hens will get broody.
Good luck with your brood.


----------

